# RMAS Buff colour



## sengleapoint8 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi,
I am planing to build a model of an RMAS vessel having a Buff colour superstructer. I bought the Humbrol No 7 thinnlets as suggested by many modelers. I had an old No7 thin at home bought many years ago.
To my surprise the thins I bought were very light in colour and did not match the old No7.
Is there any other model paint trade mark which has RMAS buff in its range of colours.
Thanks.


----------



## mollythedog (Jul 10, 2008)

The RMAS colour has changed over the years,from a pale buff to a much yellower colour before the SD takeover. It appears more a dark yellow now,but depends,as always,on light,age of paint,state of repair etc.
I use a mix of Humbrol 24 yellow and 71 buff,mixed 50/50 but adjusted to suit the model I am doing.
See...

http://s111.photobucket.com/albums/n140/seanpritchard/Tugs and service craft/

There are a number of variations on the "standard" colour.

HTH


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow! Those 1/1250 models are amazing! Where do you get them from?

Kind regards
Craig


----------



## sengleapoint8 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the suggested colour mix mollythedog. I will try it. And yes were do you get those nice models from?

sengleapoint8


----------



## mollythedog (Jul 10, 2008)

I am glad it was of use.
I scratchbuild them. If you go up one level from this album (link is above album title "Tugs and service craft") you will find a number of other albums,some showing construction and part assembled models.
HTH
mtd


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

I am speechless! I tried 1/700 photo etched bits on an off the shelf model before and it drove me nuts.. scratchbuilding on this scale is fantastic! Hats off to you MTD!

Craig


----------



## mollythedog (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Craig. It keeps me busy!
I should have added that I always airbrush this colour mix (thinned 50:50 with cellulose thinners), it can be brushed into small areas for touch up,but might be too translucent if brushed over a large area-yellows tend to be weak in this area.
A possible alternative might be a custom mix using Games Workshop acrylics,as these thicker,quick drying,and won't lift on subsequent coats.
As the original poster didn't say which ship, or scale,it's difficult to be more specific on mixes.
HTH
mtd


----------



## donald h (Aug 24, 2005)

MTD, these are awesome! What a beautiful and varied collection too.
Donald


----------

